# Found this at the walmart



## phillipleondria (Jan 29, 2017)

FB_IMG_1485326280532.jpg



__ phillipleondria
__ Jan 29, 2017





So i found this in the meat section today, any suggestions how to smoke it? Temp to get it to, wood to use? Thanks guys


----------



## bellaru (Jan 29, 2017)

I'd definitely use petrified wood


----------



## seenred (Jan 29, 2017)

OK I'll bite...

I'm assuming you're just yankin our chain, good one...that's funny.

Red


----------



## daveomak (Jan 29, 2017)

What is it ???  Emu.... Ostrich ??


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 29, 2017)

I need to figure out how to steal that picture!  That's a good one!


----------



## mike5051 (Jan 29, 2017)

Bellaru said:


> I'd definitely use petrified wood


----------



## sonnyseattle (Jan 29, 2017)

I prefer brontosaurus ribs, Flintstone style, no foil (can't find 30 foot wide rolls) with a La Brea finishing sauce.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 30, 2017)

SonnySeattle said:


> I prefer brontosaurus ribs, Flintstone style, no foil (can't find 30 foot wide rolls) with a La Brea finishing sauce.



That's the winner!


----------

